
Sir Roger Moore, James Bond actor, dies aged 89 - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-40018422
======
jessriedel
Not a big deal, but I'm not sure HN is the best place for this stuff. None of
us were at risk not hearing about this from other sources (unless you only
read HN, in which case maybe that's what you're going for). I tentatively
suggest HN should only cover deaths of famous people when they have a direct
connection to the tech community (e.g., Steve Jobs) or when the person had
important intellectual contributions that can be discussed. This isn't a good
place for pure nostalgia or entertainment news.

~~~
kayoone
I still value the comments here more than anywhere else on the internet
honestly. So i don't really mind the occasional off-topic post.

~~~
jessriedel
I'm sympathetic to this argument insofar as the seemingly-off-topic post can
generate intellectually (rather than just emotionally) stimulating comments.
That's why a small number of well-written politics articles should be here.
Seems a lot less likely for celebrity deaths. You can never completely predict
that in advance, but you have to draw a line somewhere.

------
TimJYoung
My dad took me to see most of the Bond movies in the late 70s/early 80s (The
Spy Who Loved Me, Moonraker, For Your Eyes Only) and these were some of the
fondest memories I have of growing up and spending time with him.

There was just something about Roger Moore as Bond. He managed to hit the
perfect blend of suave and exciting, with just the right amount of irreverence
and camp.

------
UweSchmidt
It's subjective, but since Sean Connery starred in many other high profile
movies and thus diluted his image a bit, Roger Moore's may be the one true
James Bond. His James Bond movies were epic, e.g. Moonraker (launching several
Space Shuttles at once anyone?).

~~~
rcarmo
I concur. Moore's epoch and completely over the top plots gave us most of what
was later fuel for spy satires, and even though Connery (and now Craig's) era
became more "realistic" (even as the Cold War faded), Moore's smirk and
deadpan were iconic.

~~~
maxerickson
Connery mostly had the role before Moore, with it going back and forth several
times.

( _Never Say Never Again_ and _Octopussy_ were both released in 1983)

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
The Bond of Sir Roger Moore, enjoyed being James Bond. The Bond of Daniel
Craig, seems to hate being James Bond. I for one prefer the escapist Bond of
Roger Moore.

On a different note, whenever I watch those old Bond movies and see the photos
of the actors, I am reminded again of how short life is. The actors in the
James Bond movies were picked to be some of the most glamorous people
available when the movie was filmed, and now they are gone or else very old.

It seems like the modern day Ozymandias.

------
bitmapbrother
My favorite James Bond. RIP.

    
    
      Nobody does it better
      Makes me feel sad for the rest  
      Nobody does it half as good as you   
      Baby, you're the best

~~~
racl101
This and You Only Live Twice are the best Bond songs.

------
neverminder
Not just a man, but also The Persuader, The Saint and last but not least James
Bond. Live and let die, Mr Bond, you are a legend.

------
jgrahamc

        M:           007!
        Gen. Golgol: Triple X!
        Sir Gray:    Bond! What do you think you're doing?
        Bond:        Keeping the British end up, sir.
    

RIP

------
jvolkman
I know this is an unpopular opinion, but I always preferred Moore over
Connery.

~~~
dragonwriter
That seems to be a fairly common opinion, hardly unpopular.

Unpopular is preferring Dalton.

~~~
mikejb
Unpopular, but defend-able. Preferring Pierce Brosnan on the other hand...

~~~
jvzr
Brosnan is the Bond of my generation. I loved Golden Eye, but I think the
later films were just bad, not because of the actor(s) but because of the
script and plot.

------
badcede
This is kind of nice:

[https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2017/05/roger-
moore-...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2017/05/roger-moore-met/)

~~~
dang
So is this:
[https://twitter.com/teamfaceplant/status/867117969113055232](https://twitter.com/teamfaceplant/status/867117969113055232).
Be sure to read through to the 23 years later bit (which you have to click on
to see).

------
Shivetya
He did impress me in interviews where he talked about imitators of the Bond
franchise and how Bond changed over the years. This included the comment that
it changed with the time and it was correct it did. He had praise for Daniel
Craig and his version of Bond. His self depreciating humor was always good,
like when he called Craig and actor and those interviewing him were like, and
you?

------
nyae
Look, it's very sad that this man died, but this isn't reddit; why is this
post here?

------
davidf18
While not directly related to tech, Bond films actually do have a great deal
of tech, some was SciFi, but now real some still SciFi. Such articles are
iconic and can give people ideas for tech.

------
douche
Connery will always be Bond for me... Moore, unfortunately had some terrible
source material.

